# Price to charge keeping calves?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a very good neighbor. He knows nothing about cattle.
A relative has offered to sell him some wearers at a very good price. He wants to raise them for his freezer. His original plan was to keep them at a friends place. He is hinting at keeping them on my place.
I need to know a price to tell him if keeping them here comes up again.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Depending what all you would have to do and supply(bedding)Treating,feeding,type of facilities. etc..20-.34 hd per day.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Never even thought about this one, I would make it an even figure Tim, like say 15 dollars a month per head? Guess it depends on how many head, like 3?.....maybe 50 a month, I don't know, 1 would be 25 a month, hard to figure that without knowing how he wants them feed, etc. does he want you to give shots, etc. or have vet take care of that? At the end of the day he will pay it to know he's got a good supply of beef, I would.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.
The hard part is that the common person does not know there is any upkeep. He thought you just turned them out and let them grow.
I am about to wean and move my larger calves. They will have free choice hay and winter pasture. They will be fed a cattle blend once a day.
His calves would be with mine. I suppose I would castrate, vaccinate and feed them the same as I would my own.
I really do not like these type deals. I am kind of set in my ways and do things my own way.
If it was anyone else I would not even consider it.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks like you would also have to charge him for the feed and pasture.Besides yardage.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Well do you want to discourage him? 1/3 bale per day @ 6$ per bale grain $ salt/mineral block vaccinations and molasses (sweet meat!) Labor discount if he wants to break ice in tank (save your tank heater & electric bill). There is a lot of things they don't realize Martin


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Then there is always the risk of losing one .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Update:
He is going to keep them at his friends place. We talked and he understands that his will get more attention being in a place of their own rather than being mixed with mine.
I agreed to castrate and vaccinate his calves for him. I have never lost a calf due to castrating. Now I am concerned. I may band his instead.
He is a great neighbor. I can go months with out seeing him but if either of us need a hand, it is as close as the phone. I never mind helping out someone like that.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> Update:
> He is going to keep them at his friends place. We talked and he understands that his will get more attention being in a place of their own rather than being mixed with mine.
> I agreed to castrate and vaccinate his calves for him. I have never lost a calf due to castrating. Now I am concerned. I may band his instead.
> He is a great neighbor. I can go months with out seeing him but if either of us need a hand, it is as close as the phone. I never mind helping out someone like that.


Know what you mean Tim....I also have a neighbor that I might not see for periods of time, but either one of us is always more than willing to help the other.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Weaned 15 calves today ,well 14 one knuckle head got out. He got out twice trying to run him through the working shoot .Then again today when weaning them. Now I guess I'll have to try feeding him and the cow in the barn an lock his butt up in there . Once they figure out they can get their nose under a panel and go they are hard to hold !


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Last spring before feed prices went up I talked to two different feedlots about taking my replacement heifers after they were weaned. Both wanted $1.95/hd/day. I probably didn't save a lot but I kept them home and dryloted them myself.

Mel


----------

